# State of LibreSSL in FreeBSD ports



## zirias@ (Oct 3, 2021)

This is not exactly about porting _new_ software, so I'm putting it in off-topic…

It seems support for building with `DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= ssl=libressl` is getting worse. Especially, there are situations where neither upstream nor the port maintainer want to accept a patch for LibreSSL support. As I interpret e.g. the wiki, using LibreSSL _is_ supported in FreeBSD ports, so the very least you should do if you can't fix a port with LibreSSL is to mark it BROKEN. At least, that's my interpretation.

I think this is better discussed on the mailing list, therefore I posted there in detail: https://lists.freebsd.org/archives/freebsd-ports/2021-October/000773.html

But maybe someone on here knows more or wants to participate?


----------

